
Good Judgement: Coronavirus Outbreak - btilly
https://www.gjopen.com/challenges/43-coronavirus-outbreak
======
btilly
If you've read _Superforecasting_ , the Good Judgement Project is a
continuation of the one described in that book.

This page has various forecasts that they are working on which are related to
Coronavirus.

As for why their forecasts on random stuff are believable...read
Superforecasting. :-)

